# [skype x86] Abandon (sse2 obligatoire)

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner Skype sur une vieille machine (CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu") :

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 6

model      : 10

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

stepping   : 0

cpu MHz      : 2191.305

cache size   : 512 KB

fdiv_bug   : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips   : 4382.61

clflush size   : 32

cache_alignment   : 32

address sizes   : 34 bits physical, 32 bits virtual

power management: ts
```

Seule la dernière version 4.3.0.37 autorise la connexion (sur une autre machine) ; la version précédente 4.2.0.13 n'autorise plus la connexion.

J'ai essayé la version de Portage du dépot Gentoo et aussi la version 'Dynamic' du site http://www.skype.com/fr/download-skype/skype-for-linux/

La machine en question est sous openrc, mais ça ne semble pas être le problème car sur une autre machine x86_64 également en openrc, la version 4.3.0.37 fonctionne.

Les versions précédentes se lancent mais elles ne sont plus connectables

Le seul résultat que j'ai en lançant la version 4.3.0.37 est :

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ DISPLAY=:0.0 skype 

Abandon
```

J'ai retiré tous les utilisateurs du groupe 'audio'

Je donne le USE de cette machine ainsi que le --pretend --verbose de pulseaudio et de skype

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ cat /etc/portage/make.conf | grep USE

USE="-bindist -minimal examples bash-completion mmx sse mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow nls unicode ssl ipv6 fuse dbus consolekit truetype alsa pulseaudio ogg X gtk qt3 qt4 cups udev samba bluetooth -systemd"
```

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ emerge -pv pulseaudio

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r2  USE="X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps dbus doc gdbm glib gtk ipv6 orc qt4 ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec -avahi -equalizer -gnome -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-neon) (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -systemd {-test} -xen" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ emerge -pv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] net-im/skype-4.3.0.37  USE="pulseaudio -pax_kernel (-selinux)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

/mavie

Je dois permettre à ma tante de 80 ans de pouvoir appeler sa fille qui est partie pour une longue durée en Nouvelle-Calédonie

J'envisage la possibilité de placer un salon IRC en mode voix si il s'avère impossible de faire fonctionner Skype sur cette ancienne machine

édition : je fais une confusion dans le rôle du mode 'voix' de l'irc ; je crois que ce n'est pas pour porter de l'audio en fait mais juste pour donner la parole (en texte)

/

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

Ou trouver une alternative ?

édition : j'essaie net-im/psimedia

MerciLast edited by pti-rem on Sat Aug 16, 2014 2:38 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Magic Banana

Skype sert avant tout la NSA : http://wiki.korben.info/clients_de_messagerie_instantanee#skype

Des autres logiciels présentés par korben, essaie donc Jitsi : http://wiki.korben.info/clients_de_messagerie_instantanee#jitsi

Tox n'est pas prêt mais pourrait devenir quelque chose de bien : http://tox.im

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Dommage de laisser tomber si vite.

Regarde d'abord les groupes auquel appartient l'utilisateur sur la station ou cela fonctionne, je pense en particulier a pulseaudio ....

Ensuite, tu donnes le use du make.conf, mais quel profil utilises-tu ? -> eselect profile list

ce qui nous donnera :- > emerge -info 

Vérifie aussi qu'il y a le meme profil et use make.conf, voir aussi les mask et use des packages (/etc/portage/package;mask, unmask, keywords, ....)

En un mot, vérifier qu'il y a le même setup (profil, use, ....) systeme sur les deux machines

Ensuite, as-tu installé les mêmes applis sur les deux machines, n'y aurait-il pas sur l'un des deux une appli, lib, ....qui n'est pas installée sur l'autre et qui aurait sont importance pour skype .....

emerge -epv world >> epvworld.machine; a faire sur les deux machines et comparer les deux ....

via lsmod, la carte son est bien détectée et setup (micro ok), la webcam est bien détectée .....

Au vu du message d'erreur, skype ne se coo pas a X , peut-être un soucis de path :

skype -h

Skype 4.3.0.37

Usage: skype [options]

Options:

  --dbpath=<path>       Specify an alternative path to store Skype data files.

                        Default: ~/.Skype

  --resources=<path>    Specify a path where Skype can find its resource files.

                        Default: /usr/share/skype

  --secondary           Start a secondary instance of Skype.

  --disable-api         Disable Skype Public API.

  --callto <nick>

  skype:<nick>?<action>

                        These commands allow Skype links handling.

  --pipelogin           Command line login. "echo username password | skype --pipelogin"

  --version             Display version information and exit.

Voir aussi dans /var/log/messages si tu as des info en relations avec l'init de skype

Bonne chance.

Magic Banana : ne pas utiliser skype ... si la personne qui part  en nouvelle calédonie n'a pas la main sur le PC qui sera utilisé ils font comment ... je sais que pidgin par exemple, ne nécessite pas d'installation mais pourrat-il passer le firewall windows si celui-ci activer et setup par la société ou elle travaille. Si android, je n'y connais pas assez, existet-il un client pidgin ou jabber ?

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour USTruck

 *Quote:*   

> Magic Banana : ne pas utiliser skype ... si la personne qui part en nouvelle calédonie n'a pas la main sur le PC qui sera utilisé ils font comment ... je sais que pidgin par exemple, ne nécessite pas d'installation mais pourrat-il passer le firewall windows si celui-ci activer et setup par la société ou elle travaille. Si android, je n'y connais pas assez, existet-il un client pidgin ou jabber ?

 

C'est tout à fait le cas, cette personne en Nouvelle-Calédonie dispose d'un pc et d'un accès d'entreprise (Atos) et elle m'a clairement indiqué qu'elle ne souhaitait pas - demander à - bidouiller dans les règles NAT

J'ai aussi en piste le simple module 'Facebook Messenger' de Firefox qui permet la VOIP

Pour te répondre, USTruck :

pour la station (sans le jeu sse2) :

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ groups

lp cdrom at video cdrw usb users plugdev monik
```

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ cat /etc/group | grep pulse

monik@gen2 ~ $ 
```

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ eselect profile list | grep '*'

  [3]   default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop *
```

```
gen2 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_XP_3200+-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3107568 total,    457768 free

KiB Swap:    6291388 total,   6287228 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 Aug 2014 04:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo megacoffee

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -mtune=native -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/megacoffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl acpi alsa bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3 qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl session spell sse ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr en en_GB de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

J'ai un package.mask pour openrc :

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ ls -al /etc/portage/package.mask/ && cat /etc/portage/package.mask/systemd 

total 12

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 12 août  07:45 .

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 12 août  07:44 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   30 12 août  07:45 systemd

sys-apps/systemd

sys-fs/udev
```

Et pour celle avec laquelle le Sype fonctionne :

```
rem@n40l ~ $ groups

wheel video usb users plugdev rem
```

```
rem@n40l ~ $ cat /etc/group | grep pulse

audio:x:18:rem,pulse

pulse-access:x:243:

pulse:x:242:
```

```
rem@n40l ~ $ eselect profile list | grep '*'

  [3]   default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop *
```

```
n40l rem # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.8-r1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.12.21-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.12.21-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_Turion-tm-_II_Neo_N40L_Dual-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     8175248 total,    337168 free

KiB Swap:    7616444 total,   7616144 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 15 Aug 2014 04:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.23.2 p1.0) 2.23.2

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.2

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo megacoffee

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/megacoffee"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext 3dnowprefetch X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib multitarget ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt3 qt3support qt4 readline samba sdl session spell sse sse2 sse4a ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xinerama xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" DVB_CARDS="usb-dib0700" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr_FR fr" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo gzip limit_conn limit_req map memcached proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_ip_hash userid uwsgi mp4" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON
```

J'ai le même package.mask pour openrc :

```
rem@n40l ~ $ ls -al /etc/portage/package.mask && cat /etc/portage/package.mask/systemd

total 12

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 15 août  10:31 .

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 4096 15 août  10:31 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   30 15 août  10:31 systemd

sys-apps/systemd

sys-fs/udev
```

Je ne sais pas pourquoi gen2 ne dispose pas des groupes pulse et pulse-access ?

Pour comparer les USE des packages impliqués, je n'ai trouvé que :

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ emerge -epv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.5-r1  USE="nls threads -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libintl-0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r6  USE="-static -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.1-r1:2  PYTHON_TARGETS="(jython2_5) (jython2_7) (pypy) (python2_7) (python3_2) (python3_3) (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r3  USE="examples unicode -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libiconv-0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/mime-types-9  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/which-2.20-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-3-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/lzo-2.08:2  USE="examples -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2014d  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.7.3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.4.6  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1  USE="-debug -pax_kernel -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/patch-2.6.1  USE="-static {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/kpathsea-6.1.0_p20120701  USE="-doc -source -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6.22-r1  USE="ipv6 -netgroups -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-13  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-9  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/cpio-2.11-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.1-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r3  USE="-debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.7  USE="-caps -python" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.40.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3  USE="bzip2 unicode -natspec" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.16  USE="examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.53  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-dsssl-stylesheets-1.79  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/dvipsk-5.992_p20120701  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/ps2pkm-1.5_p20120701  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.5g  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gmp-5.1.3-r1  USE="cxx -doc -pgo -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1  USE="(-multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.1-r3:3.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-3.0-r3:3.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.1-r3:4.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-dtd-4.0-r3:4.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-4.1.2.4-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/zip-3.0-r1  USE="bzip2 crypt unicode -natspec" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.2-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/mpc-1.0.1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/debianutils-4.4  USE="-static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/sbc-1.2  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/jpeg-0-r2  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/udev-215  USE="-systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pam-0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/acl-0-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/os-headers-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3  USE="consolekit cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux) -systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.7  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.11  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20111108  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20130906-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1  USE="-static-libs -systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.18:1  USE="examples udev -debug -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libusb-1-r1:1  USE="udev" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.16  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-qtgraphicssystem-1.1.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libc-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.78.0  USE="-ruby" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6:4.1.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2:4.4  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2:4.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-version-0.990.100  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.400.300-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-IO-Compress-2.60.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Locale-Maketext-Simple-0.210.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.400-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-IO-1.25  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/glu-9.0.0-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/glu-9.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Perl-OSType-1.2.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Params-Check-0.360.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-File-Temp-0.220.0-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-JSON-PP-2.272.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r2  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-Test-Harness-3.260.0-r2 [3.260.0-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Archive-Tar-1.900.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Package-Constants-0.20.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-IO-Zlib-1.100.0-r4  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r2 [3.180.0-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-IPC-Cmd-0.780.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Module-CoreList-2.840.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Module-Load-0.240.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.640.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Manifest-1.610.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Install-1.580.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-ExtUtils-Command-1.170.0-r5  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Test-Simple-0.980.0-r5  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Getopt-Long-2.380.0-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/latex-base-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/perl-5.16.3:0/5.16  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/hwids-20140317  USE="udev" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.13  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/File-Spec-3.400.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.69:2.5  USE="-emacs (-multislot)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.20  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/nasm-2.10.07  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/SGMLSpm-1.03-r7  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libical-0.48-r2  USE="examples -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Build-0.400.300-r1 [0.400.300] USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/version-0.990.100-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Test-Harness-3.260.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Archive-Tar-1.900.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/IO-Compress-2.60.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Bzip2-2.60.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils-1.270.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-ParseXS-3.180.0-r1 [3.180.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/ExtUtils-CBuilder-0.280.205-r1 [0.280.205] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/IPC-Cmd-0.780.0-r1 [0.780.0] 0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Params-Check-0.360.0-r1 [0.360.0] 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-Load-Conditional-0.540.0  0 kB

[ebuild     U  ] perl-core/Module-Metadata-1.0.11-r1 [1.0.11] 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-CoreList-2.840.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Module-Load-0.240.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Parse-CPAN-Meta-1.440.400-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-YAML-0.8.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-2.120.921-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/CPAN-Meta-Requirements-2.122.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/ExtUtils-MakeMaker-6.640.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/ExtUtils-Manifest-1.610.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/IO-1.25-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.19  USE="examples -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/intltool-0.50.2-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1  USE="minizip -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.12:0/16  USE="apng (-neon) -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r6  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -lzma -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.17  USE="zlib -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.1-r1  USE="nls zlib -python -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kmod-18-r1  USE="tools zlib -debug -doc -lzma -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] perl-core/Compress-Raw-Zlib-2.60.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.5.3-r1:2  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 png -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge (-harfbuzz) -infinality -static-libs -utils" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/lcms-2.5:2  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1:0/2  USE="lcms -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/glib-2.40.0-r1:2  USE="(mime) -debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} -utils -xattr" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.22  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r1  USE="-hardened -internal-glib" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.25  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3:5  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs -tinfo -trace" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/readline-6.2_p5-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.7:2.7  USE="examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -hardened -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.40.0-r1  USE="cairo -doctool {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1i  USE="tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -sse2 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4  USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-4.8.5:4  USE="(-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-1.4.1  USE="doc -emacs -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.6  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100.2-r1  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.10.92:1.0  USE="doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r1:3.3  USE="examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -hardened -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/setuptools-2.2  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy) -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.40.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pygments-1.6  USE="-doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy) -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/docutils-0.10  USE="-glep" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy) -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4  USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb xlib-xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -legacy-drivers -openvg (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.7.3  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" LINGUAS="fr -ca -es -it -ja -pt_BR -ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.12.2:3  USE="X cups examples introspection (-aqua) -cloudprint -colord -debug {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.19-r1:2.2  USE="-debug -gd (-hardened) (-multilib) -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.21  USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/make-3.82-r4  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-shells/bash-4.2_p45  USE="examples net nls (readline) -afs -bashlogger -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.10  USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.3.3  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3  USE="bash-completion cramfs ncurses nls pam suid udev unicode -caps -cytune -fdformat -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs {-test} -tty-helpers" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3 (-python3_4)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.52-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2-r1  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.35:3  USE="bzip2 cxx jit readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre16 -pcre32 -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/qpdf-5.1.1:0/13  USE="examples -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.2-r1  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.170.0  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8:2  USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -jpeg2k {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r1:4.8  USE="cxx examples -doc -java -tcl {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="berkdb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  USE="(-selinux) -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.23.2  USE="cxx nls zlib -multislot -multitarget -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/icu-52.1:0/52  USE="examples -debug -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-tex/bibtexu-3.71_p20120701  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r4:2  USE="examples icu ipv6 python readline -debug -lzma -static-libs {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.3.2  USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1:4.5  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-simple-dtd-1.0-r1:1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13-r2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/atk-2.12.0-r1  USE="introspection nls {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/popt-1.16-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.3  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/gzip-1.5  USE="nls -pic -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.39-r1  USE="nls -static {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.3  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/iso-codes-3.55  LINGUAS="de en fr -af -am -ar -as -ast -az -be -bg -bn -bn_IN -br -bs -byn -ca -crh -cs -cy -da -dz -el -eo -es -et -eu -fa -fi -fo -ga -gez -gl -gu -haw -he -hi -hr -hu -hy -ia -id -is -it -ja -ka -kk -km -kn -ko -kok -ku -lt -lv -mi -mk -ml -mn -mr -ms -mt -nb -ne -nl -nn -nso -oc -or -pa -pl -ps -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -rw -si -sk -sl -so -sq -sr -sr@latin -sv -sw -ta -te -th -ti -tig -tk -tl -tr -tt -tt@iqtelif -ug -uk -ve -vi -wa -wal -wo -xh -zh_CN -zh_HK -zh_TW -zu" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.12  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/opensp-1.5.2-r3  USE="nls -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1:4.7  USE="cxx doc fortran nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multilib) (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.158  USE="bzip2 nls utils zlib -lzma -static-libs {-test} (-threads)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r3  USE="acl iconv ipv6 -static -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/yacc-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.36-r2:0.10  USE="introspection nls orc {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.43.3  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/ed-1.6  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r2  USE="pam" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/automake-1.13.4:1.13  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.36-r1:0.10  USE="introspection nls orc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2-r1:2  USE="-static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.8.5:3  USE="readline -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.32.4  USE="mmxext (-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-loongson2f) (-neon) -sse2 -ssse3 -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.1-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.8-r2  USE="berkdb cracklib nls -audit -debug -nis (-selinux) {-test} -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.10.6-r1  USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.10  USE="nls -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.1  USE="-java -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1  USE="png -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2  USE="-alisp -debug -doc -python" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.11  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.2  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.4  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/openjade-1.3.2-r6  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/flac-1.3.0  USE="3dnow cxx ogg sse (-altivec) -debug -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.3.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/links-2.8-r1:2  USE="X bzip2 gpm ipv6 jpeg ssl tiff unicode zlib -directfb -fbcon -livecd -lzma -suid -svga" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4:0/11  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.2  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/printproto-1.0.5-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-5.21-r1:0/3  USE="cups obex readline udev -debug (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/json-c-0.11-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1-r2  USE="ogg sse -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.18.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52  USE="-libkms -static-libs" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon (-exynos) (-freedreno) -intel -nouveau (-omap) -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-17.0.0-r3:17  USE="-debug -jit -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.10  USE="nls -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r3  USE="crypt -debug -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.12  USE="-deprecated -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.1.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.8  USE="bzip2 ipv6 truetype -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtwebkit-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions gstreamer icu jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.2.2-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.3.6-r1:0/1  USE="flac -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXp-1.0.2  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/eudev-1.9-r2  USE="gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod modutils openrc rule-generator -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.12.0:2  USE="X introspection" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.25  USE="-latex" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.7  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1:0/13  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma zlib -expat -lzo -nettle -static-libs -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/groff-1.22.2  USE="X examples" LINGUAS="-ja" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.33  USE="X -fontforge" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1  USE="doc (ipc) -build -epydoc (-pypy2_0) -python2 -python3 (-selinux) -xattr" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy2_0) (-python2_6) -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc2  USE="perl -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.12.1:2  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 samba ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -minimal -odbc -overlays -perl -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r2  USE="X cups dbus gtk -bindist -djvu -idn -static-libs" LINGUAS="de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.36.0  USE="ipv6 ldap ssl -adns -idn -kerberos -metalink -rtmp -ssh -static-libs {-test} -threads" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -gnutls -nss -polarssl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.12.2-r1  USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs (-qt5) {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.8.5  USE="qt4 -debug -doc -dot -latex (-sqlite)" LINGUAS="de fr -af -ar -ca -cs -da -el -eo -es -fa -fi -hr -hu -hy -id -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-0.24.5:0/44  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png qt4 tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.4-r1  USE="-perl {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3:0/3.3  USE="libffi static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -multitarget -ocaml -python {-test} -udis86" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.0.4  USE="classic egl gallium gbm llvm nptl -bindist -debug -gles1 -gles2 -llvm-shared-libs -opencl -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeonsi -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.53  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg png tiff -perl -static-libs -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.28:0/0.9.18  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pango-1.36.5  USE="X introspection -debug" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.24:2  USE="cups examples introspection (-aqua) -debug {-test} -vim-syntax -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r1  USE="examples gtk introspection nls pam -kde (-selinux) -systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6  USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -systemd-units {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/texlive-core-2012-r1  USE="X -cjk -doc -source -tk -xetex" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base-2012  USE="-source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r2  USE="X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps dbus doc gdbm glib gtk ipv6 orc qt4 ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec -avahi -equalizer -gnome -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-neon) (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -systemd {-test} -xen" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.15-r4  USE="X alsa joystick opengl pulseaudio sound video xv -aalib -custom-cflags -dga -directfb -fbcon -ggi -libcaca -nas -oss (-ps3) -static-libs -svga -tslib -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r1  USE="pulseaudio -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -speex" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-im/skype-4.3.0.37  USE="pulseaudio -pax_kernel (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.60-r1  USE="sdl -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-tex/luatex-0.70.1-r2  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2012  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-genericrecommended-2012  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2012  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontutils-2012  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2012  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/jadetex-3.13-r6  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2012-r1  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14-r1  USE="jadetex" 0 kB

Total: 362 packages (8 upgrades, 354 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Message tronquéLast edited by pti-rem on Fri Aug 15, 2014 12:04 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

Suite du message tronqué

```
rem@n40l ~ $ emerge -epv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.5-r1  USE="nls threads -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libintl-0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r6  USE="-static -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/expat-2.1.0-r3  USE="examples unicode -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-exec-2.0.1-r1:2  PYTHON_TARGETS="(jython2_5) (jython2_7) (pypy) (python2_7) (python3_2) (python3_3) (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20140212  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libiconv-0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/mime-types-9  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-config-3-r3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-data-0.4.6  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/lzo-2.08:2  USE="examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2014d  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.7.3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libffi-3.0.13-r1  USE="-debug -pax_kernel -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/which-2.20-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/patch-2.6.1  USE="-static {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gperf-3.0.4  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r5  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libogg-1.3.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-9  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/webrtc-audio-processing-0.1-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6.22-r1  USE="ipv6 -netgroups -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libatomic_ops-7.2d  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-libs/libasyncns-0.8-r3  USE="-debug -doc" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/cpio-2.11-r1  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libdaemon-0.14-r1  USE="examples -doc -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-13  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libffi-3.0.13-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.7  USE="-caps -python" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-common-1.40.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.16  USE="examples" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/unzip-6.0-r3  USE="bzip2 unicode -natspec" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0.0.5g  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/portage-utils-0.53  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gmp-5.1.3-r1  USE="cxx -doc -pgo -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sandbox-2.6-r1  USE="(multilib)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/zip-3.0-r1  USE="bzip2 crypt unicode -natspec" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/mpfr-3.1.2-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/mpc-1.0.1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/debianutils-4.4  USE="-static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pkgconfig-0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/sbc-1.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/jpeg-0-r2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/udev-215  USE="-systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/udev-init-scripts-26-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/acl-0-r1  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pam-0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/os-headers-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ttf-fonts-1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.2.7  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-python-20111108  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.11  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/pambase-20120417-r3  USE="consolekit cracklib sha512 -debug -gnome-keyring -minimal -mktemp -pam_krb5 -pam_ssh -passwdqc (-selinux) -systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-mesa-0.0.10  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libudev-215-r1:0/1  USE="-static-libs -systemd" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libusb-1.0.18:1  USE="examples udev -debug -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libusb-1-r1:1  USE="udev" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-2.16  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-qtgraphicssystem-1.1.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-fontconfig-1.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20130906-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-File-Spec-3.400.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libc-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.78.0  USE="-ruby" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/build-docbook-catalog-1.19.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6:4.1.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.2-r2:4.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2:4.4  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/perl-Module-Build-0.400.300-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.8-r1  USE="minizip -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libpng-1.6.12:0/16  USE="apng (-neon) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/tiff-4.0.3-r6  USE="cxx jpeg zlib -jbig -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.17  USE="zlib -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.9.1-r1  USE="nls zlib -python -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kmod-18-r1  USE="tools zlib -debug -doc -lzma -python -static-libs" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/freetype-2.5.3-r1:2  USE="X adobe-cff bzip2 png -auto-hinter -bindist -debug -doc -fontforge (-harfbuzz) -infinality -static-libs -utils" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/lcms-2.5:2  USE="jpeg tiff zlib -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libmng-2.0.2-r1:0/2  USE="lcms -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.25  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/glib-2.40.0-r1:2  USE="(mime) -debug (-fam) (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap {-test} -utils -xattr" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/desktop-file-utils-0.22  USE="-emacs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.28-r1  USE="-hardened -internal-glib" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/perl-5.18.2-r1:0/5.18  USE="berkdb gdbm -debug -doc -ithreads" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-3.13  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/File-BaseDir-0.30.0  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/hwids-20140317  USE="udev" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.69:2.5  USE="-emacs (-multislot)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gtk-doc-am-1.20  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libical-0.48-r2  USE="examples -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.410.0-r2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/File-DesktopEntry-0.40.0  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/orc-0.4.19  USE="examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/intltool-0.50.2-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1-r1  USE="acl nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ~] net-im/skype-4.3.0.37  USE="pulseaudio -pax_kernel (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtcore-4.8.5-r2:4  USE="exceptions glib iconv qt3support ssl (-aqua) -debug -icu -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtscript-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions iconv jit (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qttest-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-2.7.7:2.7  USE="examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline sqlite ssl threads (wide-unicode) xml -berkdb -build -doc -hardened -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.9-r3:5  USE="cxx gpm unicode -ada -debug -doc -minimal -profile -static-libs -tinfo -trace" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/readline-6.2_p5-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2-r1  USE="nls (-selinux) -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.35:3  USE="bzip2 cxx jit readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre16 -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/qpdf-5.1.1:0/13  USE="examples -doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20140508-r12  USE="development (-kerberos) (-ldap) (-pam)" ABI_X86="(-32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-db-20140508-r1  USE="development" ABI_X86="(-32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20140508  USE="(development) opengl" ABI_X86="(-32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-medialibs-20140508-r6  USE="development" ABI_X86="(-32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-soundlibs-20140508  USE="alsa development (-pulseaudio)" ABI_X86="(-32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-opengl-20140508  USE="development" ABI_X86="(-32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-qtlibs-20140508-r1  USE="development -mng" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.8.6  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.100.2-r1  USE="-debug -doc -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtdbus-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/gobject-introspection-1.40.0-r1  USE="cairo -doctool {-test}" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1i  USE="(sse2) tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist -gmp -kerberos -rfc3779 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.10.92:1.0  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtgui-4.8.5-r3:4  USE="accessibility cups exceptions glib mng qt3support tiff xinerama xv (-aqua) -debug -egl -gtkstyle -nas -nis -pch -trace" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtsvg-4.8.5:4  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtopengl-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions qt3support (-aqua) -debug -egl -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/python-3.3.5-r1:3.3  USE="examples gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads xml -build -doc -hardened -sqlite -tk -wininst" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/dbus-python-1.2.0  USE="examples -doc {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/sip-4.15.3:0/10  USE="-debug -doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/gdbus-codegen-2.40.0  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/PyQt4-4.10.3-r2  USE="X dbus examples opengl svg -debug -declarative -designer -doc -help -kde -multimedia -phonon -script -scripttools -sql -webkit -xmlpatterns" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXfixes-5.0.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/eselect-1.4.1  USE="-doc -emacs -vim-syntax" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/inputproto-2.3  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-1.7.3  USE="X acl dbus pam ssl threads usb -debug -gnutls -java -kerberos -lprng-compat -python (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -xinetd -zeroconf" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" LINGUAS="fr -ca -es -it -ja -pt_BR -ru" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXt-1.1.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/make-3.82-r4  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.2.8-r1  USE="(ipc) -build -doc -epydoc (-pypy2_0) -python2 -python3 (-selinux) -xattr" LINGUAS="-ru" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 (-pypy2_0) (-python2_6) -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.12.16  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug -directfb -doc (-drm) (-gallium) (-gles2) -legacy-drivers -openvg (-qt4) -static-libs -valgrind -xlib-xcb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.21  USE="acl nls -caps -gmp (-selinux) -static -vanilla -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libSM-1.2.2  USE="ipv6 uuid -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.8-r1  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.10  USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r4  USE="berkdb" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXi-1.7.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.24.1-r3  USE="bash-completion cramfs ncurses nls pam suid udev unicode -caps -cytune -fdformat -python (-selinux) -slang -static-libs {-test} -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7 -python3_2 -python3_3 (-python3_4)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/shared-mime-info-1.2-r1  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/File-MimeInfo-0.170.0  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-shells/bash-4.2_p45  USE="examples net nls (readline) -afs -bashlogger -mem-scramble -plugins -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.23.2  USE="cxx multitarget nls zlib -multislot -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.52-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.47-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/libcap-2.22-r2  USE="pam" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.19-r1:2.2  USE="(multilib) -debug -gd (-hardened) -nscd -profile (-selinux) -suid -systemtap -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-3.12.2:3  USE="X cups examples introspection xinerama (-aqua) -cloudprint -colord -debug {-test} -vim-syntax -wayland" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/db-4.8.30-r1:4.8  USE="cxx examples -doc -java -tcl {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXrandr-1.4.2  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcursor-1.1.14  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/ghostscript-gpl-9.10-r2  USE="X cups dbus gtk -bindist -djvu -idn -static-libs" LINGUAS="-de -ja -ko -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.7.3-r1:4.7  USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -go -graphite (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -regression-test -vanilla" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/fortran-0  USE="openmp" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sci-libs/fftw-3.3.3-r2:3.0  USE="fortran openmp sse sse2 threads (-altivec) -avx -doc -fma -mpi (-neon) -quad -static-libs {-test} (-zbus)" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.1.2  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/atk-2.12.0-r1  USE="introspection nls {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/damageproto-1.2.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXtst-1.2.2  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-core-2.12.0:2  USE="X introspection" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-accessibility/at-spi2-atk-2.12.1:2  USE="{-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-db/sqlite-3.8.4.3:3  USE="readline -debug -doc -icu -secure-delete -static-libs -tcl {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qtsql-4.8.5:4  USE="exceptions qt3support sqlite (-aqua) -debug (-firebird) -freetds -mysql -oci8 -odbc -pch -postgres" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-qt/qt3support-4.8.5:4  USE="accessibility exceptions (-aqua) -debug -pch" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2  USE="(-selinux) -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.2  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/poppler-0.24.5:0/44  USE="cairo cxx introspection jpeg lcms png qt4 tiff utils -cjk -curl -debug -doc -jpeg2k" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/icu-52.1:0/52  USE="examples -debug -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.9.1-r4:2  USE="examples icu ipv6 python readline -debug -lzma -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2 (-python3_4)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.18.3.2  USE="acl cxx ncurses nls openmp -cvs -doc -emacs -git -java -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.5-r1:4.5  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13-r2  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gdk-pixbuf-2.30.8:2  USE="X introspection jpeg tiff -debug -jpeg2k {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/gzip-1.5  USE="nls -pic -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.3  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/popt-1.16-r1  USE="nls -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.39-r1  USE="nls -static {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/bison-2.4.3  USE="nls -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.50.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.12  USE="nls -common-lisp -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.158  USE="bzip2 nls utils zlib -lzma -static-libs {-test} (-threads)" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06.95  USE="readline -libedit -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.9-r3  USE="acl iconv ipv6 xattr -static" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/yacc-0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-doc/doxygen-1.8.5  USE="qt4 -debug -doc -dot -latex (-sqlite)" LINGUAS="fr -af -ar -ca -cs -da -de -el -eo -es -fa -fi -hr -hu -hy -id -it -ja -ko -lt -mk -nb -nl -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -vi -zh" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.43.3  USE="nls" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/automake-1.13.4:1.13  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/automake-1.11.6:1.11  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/libtool-2.4.2-r1:2  USE="-static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/renderproto-0.11.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/pam-1.1.8-r2  USE="berkdb cracklib nls -audit -debug -nis (-selinux) {-test} -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.3.3  USE="-doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/libpaper-1.1.24-r2  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.6-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.10  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/fixesproto-5.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-print/cups-filters-1.0.53  USE="dbus foomatic jpeg png tiff -perl -static-libs -zeroconf" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/jbig2dec-0.11-r1  USE="png -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pixman-0.32.4  USE="mmxext sse2 (-altivec) (-iwmmxt) (-loongson2f) (-neon) -ssse3 -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-wm-0.4.1  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-renderutil-0.3.8  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-image-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/xcb-util-keysyms-0.3.9  USE="-doc -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42.10  USE="nls -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/nspr-4.10.6-r1  USE="-debug" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/xset-1.2.3  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/xprop-1.2.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.4.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.1-r1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/compositeproto-0.4.2-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/recordproto-1.14.2-r1  USE="-doc" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.1-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxshmfence-1.1  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.27.2  USE="doc python -alisp -debug" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-fonts/font-util-1.3.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/json-c-0.11-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/bluez-5.21-r1:0/3  USE="cups obex readline udev -debug (-selinux) -systemd {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/speex-1.2_rc1-r2  USE="ogg sse -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libfontenc-1.1.2  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.5.4:0/11  USE="-static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXpm-3.5.11  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.3.4  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/flac-1.3.0  USE="3dnow cxx ogg sse (-altivec) -debug -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.18.0  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.10  ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3 -python3_2" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/yasm-1.2.0-r1  USE="nls -python" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/glproto-1.4.17  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.1-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri3proto-1.0  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-2.8-r1  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-proto/presentproto-1.0  ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/links-2.8-r1:2  USE="X bzip2 gpm ipv6 jpeg ssl tiff unicode zlib -directfb -fbcon -livecd -lzma (-suid) (-svga)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXcomposite-0.4.4-r1  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.42.10  USE="nls -static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-lang/spidermonkey-17.0.0-r3:17  USE="-debug -jit -minimal -static-libs {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libjpeg-turbo-1.3.1  USE="-java -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.52  USE="-libkms -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon (-exynos) (-freedreno) -intel -nouveau (-omap) -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.3  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.28-r3  USE="crypt -debug -python -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.1.1  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25-r1  USE="alsa -minimal -sqlite -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.12  USE="-deprecated -doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/eudev-1.9-r2  USE="gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod modutils openrc rule-generator -doc (-selinux) -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.4  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-apps/mkfontdir-1.0.7  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-text/xmlto-0.0.25  USE="-latex" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/libarchive-3.1.2-r1:0/13  USE="acl bzip2 e2fsprogs iconv lzma zlib -expat -lzo -nettle -static-libs -xattr" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/groff-1.22.2  USE="X examples" LINGUAS="-ja" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/xdg-utils-1.1.0_rc2  USE="perl -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-fonts/urw-fonts-2.4.9  USE="X" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-fonts/dejavu-2.33  USE="X -fontforge" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-nds/openldap-2.4.38-r2  USE="berkdb crypt ipv6 minimal samba ssl syslog tcpd -cxx -debug -experimental -gnutls -icu -iodbc -kerberos -odbc -overlays -perl -sasl (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/curl-7.36.0  USE="ipv6 ldap ssl threads -adns -idn -kerberos -metalink -rtmp -ssh -static-libs {-test}" CURL_SSL="openssl -axtls -gnutls -nss -polarssl" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/cmake-2.8.12.2-r1  USE="ncurses qt4 -emacs (-qt5) {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.2.4-r1  USE="-perl {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/llvm-3.3-r3:0/3.3  USE="libffi multitarget static-analyzer xml -clang -debug -doc -gold -ocaml -python {-test} -udis86" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 (-pypy)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-10.0.4  USE="classic egl gallium gbm llvm nptl -bindist -debug -gles1 -gles2 -llvm-shared-libs -opencl -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic -r600-llvm-compiler (-selinux) -vdpau -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon (-freedreno) -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeonsi -vmware" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.28:0/0.9.18  USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -static-libs {-test}" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pango-1.36.5  USE="X introspection -debug" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.24:2  USE="cups examples introspection xinerama (-aqua) -debug {-test} -vim-syntax" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] net-dns/avahi-0.6.31-r2  USE="dbus gdbm gtk introspection ipv6 qt4 -autoipd -bookmarks -doc -gtk3 -howl-compat -mdnsresponder-compat -mono -python (-selinux) {-test} -utils" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.112-r1  USE="examples gtk introspection nls pam -kde (-selinux) -systemd" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/consolekit-0.4.6  USE="acl pam policykit -debug -doc (-selinux) -systemd-units {-test}" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-extra/polkit-gnome-0.105  0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-sound/pulseaudio-5.0-r2  USE="X alsa asyncns avahi bluetooth caps dbus doc equalizer gdbm glib gtk ipv6 orc qt4 ssl tcpd udev webrtc-aec -gnome -jack -libsamplerate -lirc (-neon) (-oss) -realtime (-system-wide) -systemd {-test} -xen" ABI_X86="(64) (-32) (-x32)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-plugins/alsa-plugins-1.0.27-r1  USE="pulseaudio -debug -ffmpeg -jack -libsamplerate -speex" 0 kB

Total: 280 packages (280 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Je ne sais pas pourquoi gen2 demande à installer dev-qt/qtwebkit alors que n40l ne le demande pas ?

edition :

 *Quote:*   

> The latest version of Skype for Linux requires QtWebKit libraries for 32-bit versions

 

D'ailleurs gen2 a eu beaucoup de mal à emerger dev-qt/qtwebkit pour lequel j'ai du mettre, pour éviter un 'Compiler error' :

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.use/qtwebkit 

dev-qt/qtwebkit icu
```

Voilà ... et j'avoue que je suis un peu perdu   :Rolling Eyes:  :Sad: 

Il y a tout un petit paquet de USE custom pour les deux machines   :Embarassed: 

Les keywords et les licences sont les mêmes

```
monik@gen2 ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep skype-4.3.0.37 && cat /etc/portage/package.license | grep skype-4.3.0.37

=net-im/skype-4.3.0.37 ~x86

>=net-im/skype-4.3.0.37 skype-4.0.0.7-copyright
```

```
rem@n40l ~ $ cat /etc/portage/package.keywords | grep skype-4.3.0.37 && cat /etc/portage/package.license | grep skype-4.3.0.37

=net-im/skype-4.3.0.37 ~amd64

>=net-im/skype-4.3.0.37 skype-4.0.0.7-copyright
```

Merci de porter de l'intérêt à ma demande  :Wink: 

J'aime bien moi aussi ne pas laisser tomber trop vite

Dernière info : le son fonctionne (lecture en cours) ; Le micro est en cours d'achat ... Les indicateurs alsamixer et Préférences du son (entrée) sont normaux  :Smile: Last edited by pti-rem on Fri Aug 15, 2014 3:02 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pti-rem

 *Quote:*   

> Des autres logiciels présentés par korben, essaie donc Jitsi : http://wiki.korben.info/clients_de_messagerie_instantanee#jitsi 

 

Jitsi me semble très sympathique.

Dommage que la personne que j'aide ne veuille apporter du temps ou de l'attention à des produits qui n'ont pas la notoriété publique des facebook, skype et consorts

J'ai laissé tomber net-im/psimedia qui semble correct mais qui demande à établir des règles NAT pour l'audio et la vidéo

----------

## pti-rem

de : https://support.skype.com/fr/faq/FA12252/pourquoi-ne-puis-je-pas-passer-d-appels-video-avec-la-derniere-version-de-skype-pour-windows

 *Quote:*   

> Si votre ordinateur ne bénéficie pas du support SSE2, vous ne pourrez pas utiliser les appels vidéo ni le partage d'écran. La plupart des ordinateurs modernes bénéficient du support SSE2 (un protocole de sécurité introduit en 2001), mais certains ordinateurs en cours d'utilisation ne peuvent pas exécuter l'ensemble des fonctionnalités de la dernière version de Skype.
> 
> Malheureusement, aucun plan ne prévoit d'inclure un support pour ces ordinateurs plus anciens, mais vous pouvez toujours utiliser Skype sur une large gamme d'ordinateurs et d'appareils mobiles.

 

Il existe une version sse de Skype mais pour windows : http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-sse

Je ne sais même pas si elle est "connectable"

Aucune trace d'une version sse pour linux connectable

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Quote:*   

> si la personne qui part en nouvelle calédonie n'a pas la main sur le PC qui sera utilisé ils font comment ...

 

C'est sûr que ça complique les choses. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà utilisé WebRTC ?

Pour ce qui est de passer les NATs (vivement IPv6 !), le projet Jitsi développe ice4j et est donc bon dans ce domaine.

 *Quote:*   

> Si android, je n'y connais pas assez, existet-il un client pidgin ou jabber ?

 

Pas un, pleins (les trois premiers, au moins, ont le support d'OTR) :

* https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=com.beem.project.beem

* https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=info.guardianproject.otr.app.im

* https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=eu.siacs.conversations

* https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.bombusmod

* https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.tigase.messenger.phone.pro

* https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=com.xabber.androiddev

* https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdid=org.yaxim.androidclient

Il y a aussi plusieurs clients SIP libres pour Replicant/CyanogenMod/Android : https://f-droid.org/repository/browse/?fdfilter=SIPLast edited by Magic Banana on Mon Aug 18, 2014 1:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour ce qui est de passer les NATs (vivement IPv6 !), le projet Jitsi développe ice4j et est donc bon dans ce domaine.
> 
> 

 

Bon c'est pas pour calmer ton enthousiasme mais connaissant les opérateurs et FAI, ils feront là encore de la merde avec IPv6 et des NATs.

Sinon ice4j c'est jamais que l'implémentation de ICE (puis c'est du Java). Y a la libnice aussi qui est là depuis un bout de temps. Il y a aussi des trucs plus roots comme la libre (lib-re oui).

Le problème c'est l'empilement des NAT et du type de ces derniers. Et ICE n'englobant que strun et turn, y a des cas qui ne sont pas pris en compte.

----------

